
Most Students Don’t Know When News Is Fake, Stanford Study Finds - fmihaila
http://www.wsj.com/articles/most-students-dont-know-when-news-is-fake-stanford-study-finds-1479752576
======
devoply
Assume all news is fake, start from there.

